# Successful agility training today!



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

You are all three doing great with your training--congrats!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

They both are doing nicely! I thought it was funny that Atticu barked at you along the way. Weaves are the least intuitive piece of equipment and a great thing to own to practice with. There are many options like stick in ground poles that would be feasible for you to have even once you move to your apartment next month.

I find sometimes that Lily does better work in agility after a break. Right now between snow on the ground here and at my trainer's house, and my trainer being away at events most of the weekends in February we are having a break, hopefully she'll be happy to be back and show me some ince stuff.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

That was great, thanks for the videos.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

NICE VIDS!!!

My commentary: Yuki: Maybe try to build drive / speed with restraint and/or your own speed. He looks like he has the concept, and as Lily mentioned, the weaves are not exactly the easiest obstacle ever!

Atticus: Very good work, good comprehension of what you're asking, nice attentive behavior for those maneuvers. It doesn't surprise me that Agility has given him a confidence boost! He looks great!

It must be so fun to work Agility with two such different dogs at the same time! I know that going from my IG to my spoo has been a world a difference, but at least I wasn't showing both at the same time for very long!

Great work, keep it up! And thanks for sharing. I love to see the progress and any and all Agility stuff, of course!

--Q


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Those were fun to see. Atticus acts like he owns the place. So cute! Yuki's a perfectionist and I'm sure he'll be flying through the weave poles soon.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you everyone!!



lily cd re said:


> I find sometimes that Lily does better work in agility after a break. Right now between snow on the ground here and at my trainer's house, and my trainer being away at events most of the weekends in February we are having a break, hopefully she'll be happy to be back and show me some ince stuff.


Yuki hasn't been as super enthused with running courses lately. We usually run 3 courses during our class but by the end of the second he starts becoming uninterested because he WANTS his ball but has to wait til the end. Then by the third run he just isn't interested anymore. So we are backing up and when I see him really focused and listening I will randomly throw his ball once or twice during his run to keep him interested. I have been thinking about taking a break from a session and doing rally again just to switch things up, but I'm scared I will loose my weekend spot. I think he may benefit from a little break though. 


Quossum said:


> NICE VIDS!!!
> 
> My commentary: Yuki: Maybe try to build drive / speed with restraint and/or your own speed. He looks like he has the concept, and as Lily mentioned, the weaves are not exactly the easiest obstacle ever!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the commentary! 

We are going to practice a little more before adding speed to the weaves. He still will miss poles 4 and 5 occasionally so once he has those down better I am going to start adding speed! 

Atticus is really surprising me. He is naturally a timid dog (I would be too if I was only 4 pounds surrounded by giants lol) so I was kind of expecting him to take a while to warm up. The first two weeks he was a bit jumpy of all the commotion, but he is getting more and more confidence and is doing so well! I wasn't ever planning on competing with him (because of his timidness, I was mainly doing it to work on his confidence) but if he keeps going at this rate I might just change my mind!

It is really cool working with such different dogs...I learn a lot from both of them. I ran agility 10 years ago with our Corgi and he was completely different too. I SWEAR he watched the other dogs run the course and memorized it...I was 12 years old and followed him around the course. He knew exactly what he was doing.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily is a ball crazy dog. I use a ball very infrequently when training anything with her. Try using a tug toy where you can keep connected to Yuki rather than letting him go off on his own with a ball.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

lily cd re said:


> Lily is a ball crazy dog. I use a ball very infrequently when training anything with her. Try using a tug toy where you can keep connected to Yuki rather than letting him go off on his own with a ball.


Thanks for the idea! Tossing the ball a short distance was recommended by our trainer to praise/encourage his forward momentum (I only toss it if he is focused and moving forward) and building distance from me. But he does stumble and pounce on the ball making it fly across the room before chasing it down and bringing it back...so maybe tossing a tug toy would be better. My trainer doesn't want me praising him coming into me (unless asked) since we are working on distance, he is still a little "sticky" lol. He just isn't as crazy about a tug toy as he is about ball.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

For Lily if she knows I have a ball she gets more concerned about getting the ball than paying attention to what she should be doing. Stef and I have done some proofing on this by having Stef have a ball and even having her toss it in the air when Lily is near. We release her to it if she maintains her focus on the course.


----------

